
Apple Interested in Making its own Mac processors in-house - asimpletune
https://www.macrumors.com/2017/09/29/apple-interested-processors-modems/
======
warrenm
I've maintained for years Apple was waiting for their ARM chips to get
big/fast enough to make the switch

